# Magnetic flashlight.



## IKE (Jan 11, 2019)

I've had the magnetic chrome Everyready 2 D cell flashlight (model # 5951) pictured below hanging on the side of the refrigerator for well over thirty years but yesterday I had wet hands, dropped it and it broke.

I've looked high and low and I can't find a replacement.....the closest I've come is a yellow one that Ray-O-Vac currently makes (model 1N2-KNL) but it's not rated all that well on Amazon mostly because of the switch being pretty loose.

Being an old fart and pretty much set in my ways I'd like to locate another one just like the one I broke yesterday but I guess that's not going to happen......suggestions ?







https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISDxAQEBAPEA8PDxAPEA8PEA8QDw8QFRUWFhUVFRUYHSggGBolGxUVITEiJikrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGisgHyYtLSstKystLSstLS0rLS0tKy0tLSstLS0tLSsrLS0rLS0rLS0tLS0tLS0tKy0rKystLf/AABEIALcBEwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIFAwQGB//EAEIQAAICAQIDBQUFBQYFBQEAAAECAAMRBBIFITEGE0FRYSIycYGRI0JSobEUYnKSwQczQ7LR8CRzgqLhNFNjk/EW/8QAGgEBAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBv/EACsRAQACAgEDAgUDBQAAAAAAAAABAgMRIQQSMQVREyJBYXEyQqEkM4GRwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A4fS6R3O1EZm8gCZ1nB wN9mGuIqU HV/pPReH8OppXbVWiD0HP6zeBmSqjgnZjT6YeygazHOxxlvlLY1yamTBg0wASamZRXJisQrGFmVFkgI4QCSBijg0cnIARgQaOEkJEybDhI5jxGxOBSREHuVRlmAA8zMdrqSMJU6ztTpl9lWa1/wVAsfymjbxXWuM16dNOh6WalgD8kHMyLp0uJArOdo0OtYqy6l2OcsWqSugD90H2m/KXSLqU97urh4lN1b/IHl cbXXs2gkfdzUHFaw2yzdSx 7YNuf roZvI4IyCD842nbKHdiG0TIRFiVECkarJREwEwERMIwsohDbMm2GI0MBSRxM5EgyywMMclthKNJVkwsBCEhOSEgokxCpCOAjCwCMRgRgQFiGJKSEggJJTGcAEk4A6k9BKXXdrdHUSpvRnH3a/tCPjjkPnJs0vRJYnO6Tjtl5/4fTuR JuQm1stb 8uC46rV7RHxI5D5mQ4WdtqL7zKvxPOaTcTB5VJZaf3Rymi9 mr8N7ebnec/Ll c0Nf2kYD2PYX UfQYEujazvr1bnBerTKcYH95aQf3VzzkK zCsQbO/vPnfZ3SfyLk/XEoaNZqkANbWUu7lg17qlLKR92thuY5/CDOu4VxS3u2OrVa9nu2c0FwxzIrb2l cwn7G2XS8IWsYGysfhpQV/93WbdenRTkKM/iPtN9TOd4n2401edjd6R Hp9ZSXdptbePsaRVWf8Sw7Vx55br8gZJ 7KtZtxEbd7dqFUZZgoHXJlNrO1unTIVjY3kgz fScNYqu3/Eaqy5z/AIVAYg g/wDyZDrq6eSV10keNubLv5OePniTur9HTHSX/dx VzxXit qrKLSgqbxtwAPgT/SVvD7jQSDqHtJBApqDMoJ6HcfL0xNSjXi 0Kxsszn2mO0fyiHF9YaUwqL7WQPAY/rE90so DinfMz/DsOy3FbLnuSzI7tUI3e9zJ6/SdCZxn9nrEvcx69xp/zLn/SdmVmVPDT1M7ybiNIkwAjxGJk0EBHGRFKFiGI4QIESJmQyDSjETCMmEDUMawAksSpAEkIgsmBCmok8TRv4rSjFGcblzuUAnbgZOcdJyuq/tLoORpaWuIyN9p7lP0LEfITHuhtrhvMxGvLucTHq9XXUu62xK183YL s8z1fabW35 2FSn7ulr24HkXbLfPlK06Xc25yzt4tYzWN9SZptmiPD08Po2W/wCqdO/1PbfTAlaA oYD7g2p/M3X5TWfimuuAC2aXRhwdvsWarUEeijkPpOMG0cv/EsNDxe2oFUZtjAqVyRyPXaRzU skZvd0ZfRdR8luVt//DNqDu1uu4jev4WUVpj0TP8ASbnY7guhYA0VVV2DOa9RizV1gH71ZxsPLp4R9juLOCyW6uyyo8601Ch76j45vB9tPiM ZnWarhtDul1tdTPV7SXMAGH/AFDHL0mfdt4mXFbHbtt5YeI8HZlHd2WFlx9kWCUsP4UAHznN3ae6s7bKXYcwqnvHQeA27TL/AIn2lroHvK7N7oXnn1lDqON6u0EqCiHxY7QPiTgfrM439WqKzPgU8LO3daGT90sqD68zMN3EtNR0bLj/ANgbD/8Aa2X hErNWydb9UXP4afa/wC4jA hmmeJ1p/cUqD4WPl3 p6fLEwvlrDtxen5b Y1 VoOM6ls/stC0K3vW4wzerWNzY/EmVeq0wY7tVqmsbrsT2vzPIfITS1Gvsf3nJHlnA/KapImi2eZ8PRxem4683na0TW015NVVaBOZutG91HhgnOD8MSs13aLcf8AEuPnYSlf8o9o/UTU4rYO5PrauevkTKeuwePTl18ZspHdXcuXqstseT4ePiFtZxS51xu2KfuVZrUj1xzPzzMNIi4vrke0tWndptRQo5dAM/pNWi/nN8acEzMz807dT2dP26n8IY/QSXarVpZsVGBCjqOnXp8YcG0xVRcWXDK4C59r3SQcdcSivc5APUEn6mYx52Xh6V/Z4v8A6g lC/RWP9Z2JM5LsMyqmoZmCg2qBk46IJ1hH5SU8Ms36yzJCISQEyaThDEcqI4hiOEoUxtMhEi0DCYR4hKNUSQEarMgEBKkyKsiQfDlMgmI8941kavUFeRFzHP5iUHEuCpc3eVldPqeu7H2Fx/ RRzB/eXz5g HUdpKsau398o4 aj/AEMqmXzE4ptNbTp9PipXLirv28 znNO1iWCm1TTccYUkbbATyKNnawPmDLrU6Kytc2bASegfLD5TJqaksTur0FtWeh95CfFD1Q olYeB6lCDRYmopPui5itijyJwQflM4mt/yzjPlwzEW5j3j/rYAA8viZGy9R1I/KZhwlgM33V0j8KEu3qMnAH0MQs0tXu1984x7dx3jPmF6flMeI8um/V2tGsdf9oaKx3OaKrLCDncmFVfjYxCj5mXp1Dqo7 9EwOSVbrnHwZ/ZX5KZQ6vjlj yDtUdFXkB8PKVllxPUk/HnHxtfpceTpPjTvLO3Q3cZRSTVWC/jdae8sP16fKVmp4k7nLuzfE8pWlopqnJNvLox4aY41WNNhtRIHUGYsQxMG2IgMibTDEUIx69c0H/mr/lMrlXOBiWerP2B/wCaP8plUXIz4Ttw/pfP9d/emU2OSST08POWPDuHnudcK UpycZYDLP6qoHzJEwcM0yk95edtK9R961s8kUf1m3xTipvIworRRsUL0C55D0m2Z kOLWo3LP 0Z9rwUbVmpYGPtgHww2OWfAfGbHCtFbqbAlKFgOTNj2V9SZ6twDsolQVrALGXG3IG1eXUDz9YiEvMahz3Yrsq5A1OrB3ElkR e3P3iPPE706jb15j16yV1oA5SrvvycTLTVMzK0qtDdD08PSZllPoOVgPnylwIEoRRwFCBgTKCQYSWZEwIYhHCUa4khEBJATEMSQijEDl 1dJ76psgCxQjEqGHsnlny94dCOko9VQVIBAGQSpBJVwp5kZ5jGRyPn4zr 0mnDVKW6JYN38Lcj/Sc7ZV3ZC2gtSc7LFxmvock9SvIeOR45HTnvWN6ehgy3rEWjx7N3S8FV9Mcqu8qHqsAG7moyrHxGcj5zlNRxR6FC1hQbAzEsMkFcDH /Kdh2e12UFYIPdsV6gbkzgMPEThe1A/4gY6Hv8AH84mnJGod3SZLXtatvE8qq29nYs7FmJyST5yMjJCaHs61xBmECJGVgCYZht/35zd0nCrbOYXC88u3JRgEn/KfDwliNsbXrWNzLS3SVdTMcKpY gJnSU8ArrBa1t A/LmlYwGPnk9PSbFuvqrWxaVDAe93ShK16jJPTHIH5zKK 7mt1O KRtW6Hs SLO9O1go2hTkrzOWPnyU/Wa3GNPVXtqrU7h7bWE5OD0U AlpdZY 8NYaytfeHulOwDa23c3vNyY9B4yu1TrsCKeW4NyGMjaOZ8 eesTERDCnfa25lUaqv7A/8xf0MrlQHHLJ6epMv0o3oVIcgEOSmBjH4iegmDTUW2uKtHUMt1cdQv4nc 6P9gToxTxpw9ZT55tM8Ku6psgMMHwQnmAOmR4TqOzXYi3UFXvDVVHBCdLHHz90TreyXYKugi27F9/UMwOxM/hU/qeZ9J3AAUc s6Yh5NrbaHCeD1adAlaKgHPAHj5k J9TzmbUaiQ1WqAHM4lZY7OfJfLxMrBHW3Fh7PUfpMVfIZPXzmR3CjngYEpbuIs9gVBlQefkYV0PDly277o/My4WVfD2JAzgeglrWJJEgIwI4GUIiLElFAxmIybCYzKFCKEDGI4gYZmIlFmLMCZFYdZXvR0/EpHz8JylF5wwYblzhkPUYzzHrOtY s5DjCGu1mUeyzbgw6KT1B c1ZY ru6S0c1liv0RQd5SfYwWJUkFckA5 s5ntCOenbw3uhPxAP8ASdJpdYQSRjJ6ofdbwPw5GUvaoKayyKyhLK7AD1Hg36znnl6mLdeFAqzJXWW6DkOZYkKqjzZjyX4nlMqge0SN21HcKDt3YGQMyy0ttKdzZaSzFNJfVUFLKVudN7V1KMl6wlntHJxZMKY 7lt6vrYw6rEbmWmujO0N3bMpNQWxy1Vb95YKxsXaXYAnJY7Rj5GbV2g7uuxmatGXvlArq3Asm7btssJyGADA4HIjzmarXWEKiVjcqquWyzsVcOGKKfNR77ePORGkd3UXs7EIzq1zByCo58vcRgMZ5Zm75KvO/qMszMzpj4Y6GzvbHVC2nrsUsP8AEZFJKjHXJY4m/q KtsJrQqCqgtaV3kHIBCDw5nr KV91g2WY2gkp7XNmZSG3c2H8PQSFmtHMbVKlawQQB7Skczjr8Jqm0behGHiJnlvtWzAWP3jnAJyE2ozHdkByBjB688c5gu1lYNqhAyOEG5CV3EAc fQZHQfGPTcGvuza4FVfItdd7CgeGAeZHlMlenr3CvTKb7R711qkVL6hOgHqY5 pE1niOfx4aj2WWDcSldfIGywrTXgcgC7dfrLHR8O0q0tfZf8AtS18zXo0ssGfIkDp6nAmPUcMUndda99xI8FNYUfcHIYHwxO64VxKmwpXnuSBhKDhUHopHIH0PObMcUlydVlzVruscfZxHDtDZxEnBTTaKtsdxT7VjnGccupx94/IT0TgfBa6UC1oEQdBzJJ8yT1PrFrOz1Rc30/YarxurAAsx921Bydfz9Zt0a8 44C2KBuA90 q56idda6ePkzWv G3Y4UcusrNZrlBwTlj0AmtquKAnbXzbdgt5enxmjrNVVp6zde21Ryz1ZyfuqPEzJqbVhHN7CFVRkljhFHmfKczX2yqfVLTWv2JDKbnO0l oKqfu HPmc9JyXaLtHbq22/3enU5Wkc846M5 835SoEo9H1F73ttXITz8TLbhnDgo6Sr7DNZbQGtQgA4rcjHep LH5Z8Z2lFUxU9NVgTaxBFko0FuhmIwlBmAhDEBGQJk8yDGUQJhDMcDCDEYQzMQZmJ2mQmYbBIyYbnzNK2oHIPMHrN5lmFkmMtlZ05niOhKHcvug HUSt1wNlT1k5LIwHxxkfmBOyev0lHxDQFcsnxI8vhNF8f1h6PT9T 2zjOHnIrOB7QCkNnHPlg Xym/puGhO8rAVCcKndDAsOCxLN7zDC JPUTVuq7u11GcCzvF/hY7x8hkj5TPQt95CVKzYZmG3kqluvteE0RvxD1LxWdWmYbGqeraQDWBv5oqsysFyByHXlg9eomD9vc2MKQVL7QK0UMfZG0Y5cjjlmX3DuxRPPUWYH4KTz bn k6vh3CqqV21IEHmOp9Sepm2MMz5cOTrcdOK8/dxeg7KX2nfe3dqeZLHfYR/T5mWe7RaP 7QXXj77MDg9ObHko9Fke3vGWqC6es7S6iywjrtOQq/l k8 LFm58/j0zMZtFZ1Xy3Ysd81PiZJ4 kOxtazVtuvuVUUkrWp6D90efqZnUqo7uldq JJ5t6sZp8G1JDmpNNRYoG0u6urnB6s24jz8Ja3aF8HYnL3jWjNYQfQkAkfHMxtSdbZUz07u2Y1H8NEjHMdfxTXseTseadtuJq3y7u3h1HB 1ZRVrvbKqQFsPNgvqfHEudXqgxGwbio3bh0YEZwPpPLrLCxx9Z3XY9m/ZhuIYJYwRue4JyOxvgxPyx6zs6fJM8S8D1HpYxzF6xxLbt4hpqKP2l3VaWGVYc2sJ 6o8W5dB855NxXjb6u5rLScZYVJy21159lQOg5Yz5n5R9sqO51 pqHuLYbEXJIUWANy8uZPSUobwnU8tZnAE6vs/2Yztu1YIVvaq07ZD25 9Z5L6eM0 yGnrrH7TqF7wrjuEYjAf8TL94 X1nTabUWXWb3PngeQP9fM/p0mEzMyrrNER nTAGPAY8h4S1qEqeH1EAS3rEsIyiEQjmQRijMUAzFmBhiAiZjeZZEiUYswkysIGtCEJiAyDCTixCwx7ZErM22HdyLtqmqQOkzN4JJbZNL3So37NUM4dlJPPlnCn4gdf/MtKtMqgKqhVHQAAD6TYxDEdsMpyWmNTKAWTVY8SQErDbyjt9n9vtHXlXj1GwTnNhGfA45Tt/wC0vQlbqtQB7NiCsn99On1X9DONsacF41eX1HTT34K69nqXAtBUaUu3BUsAsx4knm2T/FkTa1XHqKlK1MjNkLhSM59T4Gea8K1dlgTSCwqrM2wZwGJ57cz0Xsv2T2v3 pbvSCRShGK0HTcF/wB9Z1Y5ifDwerralvmlz/FtK7K94QgDnYMYHXG7y M5ywFp6r2r4smnoNYCl7FYKv3VB5En6zzJqyMA5HshhnyPMGc enO4et6b1FrY 23 GolePjOr7JX7a7wfulHHzBB/QTnRXzlroMhGVfesK5/hXP8ArMsEanbD1C8fDmJcp2s0z36y65ASCVUeoUAf6zQ4Lwtmt9utvY5hWVtrN4Z9B19Z6ZouFjyl1TwxfIfSdkzt4EOS0HCj4jM6nhfDgAOUsqNAB4TfrqAkGOirE2FjAjlgG7EkDkSMYMocjJZkTAgxhmJjI5lEo5AGBeBImKQzCBhjxARzEKPEI5VEIASWJBGOOAgKAElAwFETHMbGRVX2h0IvoepsZPtI34XHQ/78zPJb6ijFGGGU4IPgZ7LeMjnOP7T8CNn2iD2h19Zz5se Yet6f1UY/kt4lwqp8RzyCCQQfMEcx8Z6N2b7fba 51fOxRhL QFuOgsPRW9eh9J57ZWVJDDBHmJAWn4j1mimSavR6jpaZ4judXqk1OsvtsYbKxksThgABkKoHXpNnj23vkRVx3enpRvIsF8PPE41LSOgK/wsR kstPawTzsfoM9PWZd/dxDTHT/CnvmeIbuRuwOs6Dhmk8fGVfCdAc5PMnxM6zQ6fGJ1UrqHj9TlnJLb0lPpLKuuYqUm0qzNyyarJiJRJQgzCEJkCKOEAkTGTImBBpEmTMjiURhiPEMwI7Y4bo4GASWZjEmJAxJARCOA4CEJARxRwFDMIGFImY3kzIERoYHWYWSbTCQKzFlEqLivAqrx7Q2v4OuM/TxnLazsfap zYOv8rfQz0Xu5E1TXbFWzrxddkxeJeYJwO1TzrbPqOUuNBwY5yw5zuBQJkTTjyiuKKzuGWbrb5Y5VGi0OPCW9FOJmSqZlWbNOO1thFmUCIScrCSjMBCZIUcIswHCKOBExRkyBMoRkYyZHMAMTRxQFCEIGESQkAZMQJxyIjBkEo4gYSBwigYADCEIUiJHEkYASiBWR2zLthiTQxhZILJ4kgI0IBJMLJCOULEmBEI5EABjhDMocIsxwHFFmEAhmKEoMyJjMgTAURhmIwDMiTEzRZgShI7ooGISYhCBISSmEIDjhCQEcIQHFHCAQhCAYjxCEBqIwIQgEMwhAlDMIQDMIQgGYGEIBmMQhKFCEICMxkxwgQJkGMIQQjDMIQpZhCEMX//Z


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2019)

Technology has pretty much replaced these old style "D" cell flashlights with units that, in most cases, are better.  Walmart, EBAY, Harbor Freight, and most home improvement stores, sell Magnetic flashlights usually with LED bulbs, and using AA batteries....usually for $10, or less.  I have a couple of old D cell flashlights, but anymore I prefer the smaller LED lights....brighter, and the batteries last longer.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2019)

I forgot, earlier....if you want a handy magnetic flashlight that you can hang on your fridge, get a couple of these from Harbor Freight.  I have a half dozen spotted around the house, garage, workshop, and they work great.  They have a magnet, And a hook to hang them.  They take a couple of AA batteries, and I have only had to replace the batteries in one, that I got well over a year ago.  They are just $4, and if you buy something else, they are usually free.

https://www.harborfreight.com/ultra-bright-led-portable-worklightflashlight-63601.html


----------



## IKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks for the info Don.


----------



## IKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Needing to order my Nutrigold Omega 3 anyway I went ahead and ordered two (one for spare) of the 'D' cell yellow Ray-O-Vac's from Amazon.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 11, 2019)

*​Does seem if you look hard enough, Amazon always seems to have what you want.*


----------

